# Chronic Yeast Infections - HELP!!!



## 17514 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have been suffering with chronic yeast infections for about a year and a half now. It has been getting worse and the episodes are closer together. It seems I can't ever get rid of them. I've been to many doctors who act like this problem is no big deal (which is so frustrating). IBS-C and yeast are taking over my life!! I feel awful most of the time and I am so tired. It's affecting my personal life and my sex life. Does anybody out there have any advice? Has anyone experienced something like this?


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Wash your underwear in hot water and a little bleach. The bacteria can live on your underwear even after washed - hot water and bleach will kill it. Also, don't use fabric softner. You are probably getting rid of the infection and then giving it back to yourself. You can also get it from your partner - they may need to be on medication the same time you are so you are not passing it back to each other.A few other things are - do not take bubble baths, eat yogurt and sleep with out underwear.Hope this helps!Mindy


----------



## 19114 (Nov 30, 2006)

gosh, this must be so frustrating. can you eat dairy? I can't, but I've read that eating yogurt can help with chronic yeast infections. Also, when you wash in the shower, maybe just dry off down there with a hair dryer...it sounds nuts, but when I've felt them coming on I find that doing that and using some antibacterial hand soap can help it from progressing. Best of luck.


----------



## 17514 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you both so much for your comments!Mindy - I will try your laundry advice. I typically don't use hot water and I always use fabric softner, so perhaps that's part of the problem. Also, I'm sending my bf to the doctor tomorrow for the same prescription I am taking (Diflucan) and of course he'll thrilled







IBSomething - yes it is incredibly frustrating! When it first began, I ate a ton of yogurt but it didn't seem to help too much. Now my doctor thinks I may be allergic to dairy - so perhaps that's why it wasn't helping me. Are you allergic as well? How can I tell if I am or not? I'm trying your drying and soap advice - so far so good.Thanks again!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeast thrives in warm damp conditions so wear cotton knickers and avoid tight jeans (they don't let air circulate).A few drops of myrrh or tea tree essential oil in the bath is meant to help clear up yeast infections. Also I avoid perfumed soaps and bubble bath, I just use Dove Sensitive and plain water to wash with. Excessive washing can cause thrush because it upsets the natural pH balance.You can use live yogurt on the area, even insert a tampon soaked in yogurt. The live bacteria help to kill the yeast.Wearing thongs can cause yeast infections because they transmit bacteria from anus to vagina.Also, I use a product called 'Biofem Actigel' as a preventitive. It's a herbal blend available from most chemists.


----------

